
Danger of Whatsap - edmilsonlirico
https://noticiaswebs.com/cu%C3%A1les-son-las-estafas-m%C3%A1s-comunes-en-whatsapp-y-c%C3%B3mo-protegerse-1528
======
Molly555
Well of course this application is dangerous. Without a doubt, it is subject
to hacker attacks, despite the claimed end-to-end encryption technology.
Obviously, hacking an account is not difficult. [https://utopia.fans/blog/is-
whatsapp-safe-and-secure/](https://utopia.fans/blog/is-whatsapp-safe-and-
secure/)

